# Parking brake issue



## 04GTO1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

I currently have an 04A...my parking brake works absolutely fine, its just if I were to engage the parking brake while the car was moving there would be an extremely loud bang that comes from the rear of the car...the sound resembles the found of a gun going off...I'm reposting this in the right section this time, so hopefully someone can help...what could this possibly be? And what would I have to do to fix it?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Wouldn't that be the sound of the rear wheels locking up from applying the parking brake.


----------



## 04GTO1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

No I just lift it up a little to slow the car down, and theres an obnoxious loud bang...definitely not a normal noise...I can't figure it out...I don't use the parking brake to slow the car down, I just did once, and that loud bang just does not sound right...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Simple solution... don't do it again.


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine does that as well, just at the top. Some day im going to take the rear rotors off to be sure but I think the park brake has some kind of machanical lock. If you try to take off with it engaged it wont budge a bit.


----------



## 04GTO1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea...its been bugging to me to no end...as soon as the ebrake is pulled up...hopefully we can figure it out, if I yank the wheels off soon and figure it out, I'll be sure to let you know...thank you


----------

